# Any south wales Gaming Clubs?



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey just looking for any clubs based in the Swansea/Neath area of South Wales


----------



## Jack O' Diamonds (Jun 23, 2010)

1) Are you still looking? 
2) Will Cardiff do?

I've just joined these forums and I'm the Events Officer for the Cardiff University Roleplaying and Wargaming Society. We wargame regularly and often have All Day events. We also just had a huge Apocalypse game, which was awesome.

You don't have to be a student to join and you don't have to be a member to drop in to see what we're like. If you're interested, please take a look at our forums or our website. 

If not, sorry to bother.


----------



## guppug (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi there is a wargames club in Swansea website here we play most GW games as well as historical games we meet every Wed night 6.30 - 10.30 pm just call up and have a look at what we play 

http://swanseawargamesclub.webs.com/


----------

